# coleman wild boar



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

not so sure on the 300lb but wow thats a lot of bacon

http://www.ourmidland.com/news/article_2cd9db86-fb0d-5de2-a321-6e0ff061e704.html


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Good read.

I shot a 300lb'r before in Argentina and I'd say your spot on that this one isn't 300lbs. Although I would have thought the DNR would have weighed, aged and sexed it.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

I just saw this article today at work. That is right around the corner from me here in mount pleasant. I would love to have one of these bad boys stumble by my stand.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Good article Bone!
That's a real nice Michigan Trophy pig for sure!


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

you know all those hogs that you pass on the highway in those 18 wheelers headed to market? We've all had a close look at them

Market weight for commercial hogs is usually 220-230 pounds


----------



## bone (Sep 17, 2010)

FIJI said:


> you know all those hogs that you pass on the highway in those 18 wheelers headed to market? We've all had a close look at them
> 
> Market weight for commercial hogs is usually 220-230 pounds


ours werent comercial but yup, i used to chase them around the yard as a kid :lol:

my father in law had one a little under 300 get out repeatedly,hell of a time every time it got out. kept breaking out of the pen. finally shot it in the yard with his 16 guage


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

That is a big sow. I bet it is easily 300 lbs. I shot a young one in 2005 it was small but it was also heavy. Look at how fat that thing is! I would love to have to take a big one like that to the processor. They stink so I would prefer someone else process it lol. Good article 

Ganzer


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers (Sep 9, 2005)

1 pound or 300 pounds doesn't make a difference. Its one less hog running around.

Clyde


----------



## JourneyGirl (May 29, 2010)

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> 1 pound or 300 pounds doesn't make a difference. Its one less hog running around.
> 
> Clyde


 
That is so true, Clyde.

And, these days a market hog in those 18 wheelers is commonly 260 pounds. They _used_ to be 230 pounders.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

there is a hunting preserve on Coleman that I believe has boars. probably one of theirs


----------

